
The 2018 Web Developer Roadmap - baristaGeek
https://codeburst.io/the-2018-web-developer-roadmap-826b1b806e8d
======
feralmoan
Are people not understanding OSI model these days?

Is the flag icon the 'magic layer of mystery' now? _eye twitch_

